# May Repticon Shows



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Greenville Reptile & Exotic Animal Show May 2 & 3, 2015*

*When:* 
May 2 & 3, 2015

*Where:*
Greenville Shrine Club
119 Beverly Rd
Greenville, SC 29609

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Greenville Show:* 
The South Carolina Reptile and Exotic Animal Show made its debut in the greater Greenville, SC area at what is now the TD Convention Center in Greenville in 2004, eventually moving to the Civic Center of Anderson in 2006. Repticon originally visited the greater Greenville area in 2007 with a show in Spartanburg, SC. Repticon was proud to return to the most populous area in SC, the greater Greenville metro area, with Repticon West Carolina at Anderson, SC in December of both 2011 and 2012 at that same Civic Center of Anderson. The show for this area has now moved to the more central location in Greenville at the Greenville Shrine Club. This great metro area is home to 25% of the population of South Carolina, and is within a two hour drive of Atlanta, GA, Asheville, NC, and many Eastern TN communities. In June 2013, this newly relocated show ran with a great event catering to enthusiasts of reptiles and exotics. Join us in 2015 as Repticon Greenville returns!

Repticon Greenville page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Sarasota Reptile & Exotic Animal Show May 9, 2015*

*When:*
May 9, 2015

*Where:*
Sarasota County Fairgrounds
Potter Building
3000 Ringling Blvd.
Sarasota, FL 34237

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Sarasota Show:*
Join us again in 2015 in Sarasota, FL as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Sarasota page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Ft. Myers Reptile & Exotic Animal Show May 2, 2015*

*When:*
May 2, 2015

*Where:*
Crowne Plaza Fort Myers At Bell Tower Shops
13051 Bell Tower Dr. 
Fort Myers, FL 33907

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Ft. Myers Show:*
Join us in Ft. Myers as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Ft. Myers page

*Email: *[email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Augusta Reptile & Exotic Animal Show May 16 & 17, 2015*

*When:*
May 16 & 17, 2015

*Where:*
Columbia County Exhibition Center
212 Partnership Drive, Grovetown, GA 30813

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Augusta Show:* 
Repticon proudly expands throughout Georgia with Repticon Augusta! Held at the Columbia County Exhibition Center, this event offers all the high standards of a quality two-day reptile event that Repticon show attendees have experienced elsewhere. Shop among the best of the best breeders have to offer of reptiles, amphibians, and other exotic pets. Feeders and pet products will also be available, along with hourly educational seminars, door prizes sponsored by Exo Terra, and much more to delight herpers in the area. If you live in the area, or regions beyond, make your way to Repticon Augusta!	

Repticon Augusta page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Orlando Reptile & Exotic Animal Show May 30 & 31, 2015*

*When:* 
May 30 & 31, 2015

*Where:*
Central Florida Fairgrounds
4603 W. Colonial Dr.
Orlando, FL 32808

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Orlando Show:	*
For ten years, Repticon has been bringing great shows to Central Florida Fairground in Orlando. One of Repticon's original series of shows, the show has continued to grow until it is now one of the premiere shows in the industry and THE show to go to in Orlando. The show currently runs three times a year and has only bigger & better things in store for guests in the future, so stop by Repticon Orlando in 2014 and have some family-friendly reptile fun!!	

Repticon Orlando page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Knoxville Reptile & Exotic Animal Show May 30 & 31, 2015*

*When:* 
May 30 & 31, 2015

*Where:*
Crowne Plaza Knoxville
401 W. Summit Hill Drive
Knoxville, TN 37902

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Knoxville Show:	*
Repticon made further headway into Tennessee in February 2014 with the exciting arrival of Repticon Knoxville! Now hosted at the Crowne Plaza Knoxville, enthusiasts will enjoy this opportunity of another great reptile and exotic animal show with thousands of top quality animals not found anywhere else in the area. The complete experience includes socializing with fellow herpers in interactive live animal presentations, free raffles, and shopping among all the supplies, cages, merchandise and feeders to support new pets. Check back for the continuing excitement of Repticon Knoxville!

Repticon Knoxville page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Bristol Reptile & Exotic Animal Show May 9, 2015*

*When:*
May 9, 2015

*Where:*
Bristol Holiday Inn Conference Center
3005 Linden Drive
Bristol, VA 24202

*Hours: *
Sunday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Bristol Show:*
Join us in Bristol, VA as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Bristol page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Tallahassee Reptile & Exotic Animal Show May 7, 2016*

*When:*
May 7, 2016

*Where:* 
North Florida Fairgrounds
441 Paul Russell Road
Tallahassee, Florida 32301

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Tallahassee Show:*
Join us in Tallahassee, FL as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Tallahassee page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Lafayette Reptile & Exotic Animal Show May 7, 2016*

*When:*
May 7, 2016

*Where:* 
Ramada Lafayette Conference Center
2032 NE Evangeline Trwy
Lafayette, LA 70501

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Lafayette Show:*
Join us in Lafayette, LA as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Lafayette page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Orlando Reptile & Exotic Animal Show May 14 & 15, 2016*

*When:* 
May 14 & 15, 2016

*Where:*
Central Florida Fairgrounds
4603 W. Colonial Dr.
Orlando, FL 32808

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Orlando Show:* 
For ten years, Repticon has been bringing great shows to Central Florida Fairground in Orlando. One of Repticon's original series of shows, the show has continued to grow until it is now one of the premiere shows in the industry and THE show to go to in Orlando. The show currently runs three times a year and has only bigger & better things in store for guests in the future, so stop by Repticon Orlando in 2015 and have some family-friendly reptile fun!!

Repticon Orlando page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Knoxville Reptile & Exotic Animal Show May 21 & 22, 2016*

*When:* 
May 21 & 22, 2016

*Where:*
Kerbela Shriners
315 Mimosa Avenue
Knoxville, TN 37920

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Knoxville Show:	*
Repticon made further headway into Tennessee in February 2014 with the exciting arrival of Repticon Knoxville! Now hosted at the Kerbela Shriners, enthusiasts will enjoy this opportunity of another great reptile and exotic animal show with thousands of top quality animals not found anywhere else in the area. The complete experience includes socializing with fellow herpers in interactive live animal presentations, free raffles, and shopping among all the supplies, cages, merchandise and feeders to support new pets. Check back for the continuing excitement of Repticon Knoxville!

Repticon Knoxville page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Charleston Reptile & Exotic Animal Show May 21 & 22, 2016*

*When:*
May 21 & 22, 2016

*Where:*
Ladson Exchange Park - Commercial Exhibit Building
9850 US-78
Ladson, SC 29456

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Charleston Show:* 
Repticon first debuted in Charleston in 2004 at the Ladson Exchange Park. In recent years, the show was moved to the North Charleston Convention Center. Join us this year for Repticon Charleston at its original home, the Ladson Exchange Park for all those reptile and exotic animal adventures, which now includes venomous, that the many happy herpers of the Lowcountry seek in an entertaining family-friendly event. Join us for an unforgettable reptile experience . . . join us for Repticon Charleston!

Repticon Charleston page

*Email:* [email protected]com


----------

